# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Desaladoras >  Salmuera desaladoras

## ramon

Hoy he visto un documental sobre la Desaladora de Carboneras, por hoy los dos problemas de las desaladoras son la cantidad de energía necesaria y el aprox 50% de salmuera restante que se vierte en el mar y que por aumento de salinidad puede afectar a algas y peces del entorno y yo me pregunto ¿Por qué no se deja evaporar la salmuera en grandes estanques anexos a la manera de las salinas existentes en la Bahía de Cádiz y se extrae la sal marina?. La solución podría estar en el coste del terreno destinado a tal fin, pero en el desierto de Almería no creo que haya problemas de espacio.

Agradecería una aclaración técnica sobre este particular.

Saludos

----------


## Luján

Como Licenciado en Ciencias del Mar, aficionado a la Geología y natural de una zona, y residente en otra, donde escasea el agua conozco de cerca el problema de las desaladoras.

El problema de desecar la salmuera de las desaladoras es que no sigue el proceso natural.

En las salinas, la evaporación hace que se vaya precipitando poco a poco las diversas sales que contiene el agua de mar (de las que el cloruro sódico, o sal común, sólo es una de ellas).

El agua de mar entra en una piscina donde comienza su evaporación y precipitan las sales menos solubles (no la de mayor concentración), cuando ya ha precipitado estas primeras sales, que no son sal común, el agua restante pasa a otra piscina, donde precipita otra sal, y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a la piscina donde precipita el NaCl (que es una de las más solubles, por lo que es de las últimas en precipitar), y se recoge para el empaquetado.

El resto de las sales no útiles para el consumo humano se destinan a construcción, carreteras, etc.

En este proceso puede tardarse varias semanas, dependiendo de la irradiación solar.
En el caso de la salmuera de desaladora es ya imposible separar las diferentes sales de esta manera, por lo que no puede usarse como método para extraer sal común.

----------


## Xuquer

> Como Licenciado en Ciencias del Mar, aficionado a la Geología y natural de una zona, y residente en otra, donde escasea el agua conozco de cerca el problema de las desaladoras.
> 
> El problema de desecar la salmuera de las desaladoras es que no sigue el proceso natural.
> 
> En las salinas, la evaporación hace que se vaya precipitando poco a poco las diversas sales que contiene el agua de mar (de las que el cloruro sódico, o sal común, sólo es una de ellas).
> 
> El agua de mar entra en una piscina donde comienza su evaporación y precipitan las sales menos solubles (no la de mayor concentración), cuando ya ha precipitado estas primeras sales, que no son sal común, el agua restante pasa a otra piscina, donde precipita otra sal, y así sucesivamente hasta llegar a la piscina donde precipita el NaCl (que es una de las más solubles, por lo que es de las últimas en precipitar), y se recoge para el empaquetado.
> 
> El resto de las sales no útiles para el consumo humano se destinan a construcción, carreteras, etc.
> ...


Entonces, (te pregunto como experto que eres)¿¿ que opción crees que es mas respetuosa o menos dañina con el medio ambiente, las desaladoras o los transvases ??  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Gracias Luján, te agradezco tu colaboración, siempre es de agradecer  el poder contar con personas expertas y cualificadas a la hora de debatir o exponer estos temas tan espinosos.  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Entonces, (te pregunto como experto que eres)¿¿ que opción crees que es mas respetuosa o menos dañina con el medio ambiente, las desaladoras o los transvases ??


Antes de nada, decir que no soy experto en trasvases, ni en desaladoras. Sólo soy conocedor del Medio, especialmente del marino, por mi formación.

Tanto los trasvases como las desaladoras son, en parte, dañinas para el Medio. Ambos provocan impacto en su construcción y uso. Eso es inevitable. El _quid_ de la cuestión está en ver, para cada caso y lugar qué es más rentable social, económica y ambientalmente.

En las zonas donde existen praderas de _Posidonia Oceanica_, u otros parajes submarinos de gran valor ecológico no es ambientalmente rentable la instalación de desaladoras, pues destruyen el Medio. Hay que tener en cuenta que estos parajes son fuente de ingresos por turismo (Buceo, pesca deportiva,...). Quizás en estas zonas lo ideal sería una mejor gestión de embalses y, por qué no, trasvases, siempre que se cumpla la medida de mantener en origen más del mínimo necesario para abastecer su población y parajes naturales.

En el caso de los trasvases, queda claro que existe un daño irreparable en la zona donde se construye el embalse de cabecera y por el discurrir del propio trasvase. Además está el problema de que el agua trasvasada no discurrirá por su cauce natural, desecándose la zona si no hay una buen gestión. El gran problema es calcular el volumen de agua trasvasable, que debe ser función del total enbalsable, el caudal mínimo ecológico y del el volumen necesario para abastecer la cuenca cedente.
En el caso del Ebro, Se trasvase o no el Delta está ya en regresión, al no tener aporte sedimentario. A lo que sí afectaría una reducción del caudal en el tramo final sería a la salinidad del agua en la desembocadura, donde la cuña salina entraría más río arriba.

Una posible solución para el problema del agua es su reutilización. Actualmente no se depura-reutiliza gran cantidad de las aguas sucias de nuestras ciudades, principalmente por unas instalaciones subdimensionadas (Un ejemplo, La EDAR de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria procesa sólo el 40% de las aguas residuales de la ciudad).
El agua depurada en una EDAR común (3 tratamientos) es apta para riego y limpieza y la de EDAR con 4 tratamientos es casi apta para consumo humano.
Eso sí, la depuración también tiene sus consecuencias: los restos, de los que algunos son útiles como combustible de centrales térmicas (aunque no se usen) y como generadores de abono (compost). En cambio otros son peligrosos por el contenido en metales pesados (aguas residuales industriales).

Además hay que tener en cuenta la posibilidad de extraer agua del subsuelo mediante pozos y galerías.

Pero todo esto no sirve de mucho si no se mejora la red de abastecimiento. Actualmente hay demasiadas pérdidas en el transporte de agua.

----------


## Xuquer

Gracias Luján te has pegado una currada  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ramon

Hola Luján, además de agradecerte las molestias que te has tomado argumentando técnicamente mi consulta, simplemente quería preguntarte sobre tu opinión al respecto de los datos aportados por el artículo de Vázquez Figueroa que pegué el foro y en el que tanto se minimizaba el daño de las desaladoras a los ecosistemas marinos y el aumento de salinidad.
Un saludo Ramón

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján, además de agradecerte las molestias que te has tomado argumentando técnicamente mi consulta, simplemente quería preguntarte sobre tu opinión al respecto de los datos aportados por el artículo de Vázquez Figueroa que pegué el foro y en el que tanto se minimizaba el daño de las desaladoras a los ecosistemas marinos y el aumento de salinidad.
> Un saludo Ramón


Sinceramente, me avergüenza que una persona, Vázquez-Figueroa, que se hace llamar experto en buceo, entre otras cosas, diga semejante sarta de palabras que bien parecen las del político de turno que cobra por poner una desaladora.

Creo que con este párrafo queda bien claro lo que opino del artículo.

Quizás más adelante, cunado tenga algo de tiempo, complete la réplica que ya estoy haciendo, con números y datos que Vázquez-Figueroa no dió. (por ejemplo: la sal no puede disolverse inmediatamente como él dice, existe un coeficiente de dispersión molecular que él obvia o ignora).

Desgraciadamente muchos (políticos) se creerán aquellas palabras a pies juntillas.

Siento ponerme tan "borde" pero es que cuando lo leí me sacó de mis casillas, y por eso he preferido no contestar a aquél mensaje hasta tener una respuesta escrita en frío y con datos.

----------


## ramon

Hola Luján:

Felicitarte primero por las explicaciones y fotos que aparecen en tu blog y bueno quedo esperando tu réplica de aquel artículo que encontré en internet y que, a un profano en la materia sin conocimientos técnicos como es un servidor,  le parecía un artículo serio que debía formar parte de este blog.
Un cordial saludo
Ramón

----------


## Luján

Muchas gracias por tus halagos. Sólo intento hacer las cosas bien. :Wink: 

Desgraciadamente el tema de las desaladoras, y los trasvases, está tan politizado  :Mad:  que los pro-desaladoras hacen lo posible para que la gente de a pie piense que son tan inocuas para el medio-ambiente como lo es respirar.  :Mad:  :Mad: 

Lo mismo pasa con los trasvases, como ya se ha dicho en otros hilos de este mismo foro.

----------


## Elvar

Buenas a todos:

         Soy nuevo en este foro y he decidido participar, despues de estar leyendoos. Me parece interesantísimo el tema de reutilizar las salmueras, porque si se lanzan al mar no se disuelve enseguida si no que se va difundiendo poco a poco en el agua circundante y mientras tanto producen un fuerte impacto ambiental.


          Posibilidades:

- Difusión, para que no se sobrepasen los límites soportables por la biomasa se podría disminuir el agua desalada que se obtiene por m3 de agua marina, problema: incremento de consumo energético por cada m3 de agua desalada. O también mezclar con agua del mar la salmuera antes de verterla, idem. Con  esto se minimiza aunque no se evita el problema.

- Usos industriales, las salmueras son usadas en varios usos dentro de la industria química, fabricación de lejía, por ejemplo. Esta sería una buena solución si dicha industria ya estuviera presente, porque instalar una industria química dificilmente podría mejorar el impacto ambiental...

- Utilización en salinas, no es imposible, pero tampoco es trivial. Como bien ha indicado Luján, en el agua del mar existen oxidos de hierro, sales de manganeso, carbonato cálcico, etc. y no todo es saludable. Para que os aguais una idea, el cloruro sódico es translúcido y en cambio la sal común a la venta tiene un color blanco opaco. Existe la posibilidad de inyectar, la salmuera, en las lagunas de concentración, la primera fase, siempre que la salmuera no haya perdido más del 50% del agua original. Estos primeros tanques son para concentración y decantación de aridos, en ellos se evapora el 50% del agua mencionado antes y no se produce ninguna precipitación. Ahora, ¿como se consigue que la salmuera tenga más del 50% del agua de origen?, pues nos remitimos al primer punto, más energía, mas m3 de agua de mar por cada m3 de agua desalada.

Seguramente la combinación ideal, si es que existe, sería una mezcla de las anteriores y de cualquier otra que se os ocurra. Así una planta desaladora, podría enviar la salmuera a las industrías que la requiriesen, asícomo a las salinas, esto es una solución para Torrevieja, Calpe quizás, pero no para todos los sitios y con la salmuera que no se podido "colocar" en ningún sitio pues habría que verterla al mar diluyendola todo lo posible antes.

Vamos que es una solución cara que sólo tendría sentido para agua de consumo humano (la más cara) y al nivel del mar. Porque si es absurdo los bombeos y rebombeos que necesitaría un transvase de larga distancia el bombear hacia el interior agua que tanta energía nos ha constado conseguir roza la incapacitación por motivos medicos.

----------


## Xuquer

> Buenas a todos:
> 
>          Soy nuevo en este foro y he decidido participar, despues de estar leyendoos. Me parece interesantísimo el tema de reutilizar las salmueras, porque si se lanzan al mar no se disuelve enseguida si no que se va difundiendo poco a poco en el agua circundante y mientras tanto producen un fuerte impacto ambiental.
> 
> 
>           Posibilidades:
> 
> - Difusión, para que no se sobrepasen los límites soportables por la biomasa se podría disminuir el agua desalada que se obtiene por m3 de agua marina, problema: incremento de consumo energético por cada m3 de agua desalada. O también mezclar con agua del mar la salmuera antes de verterla, idem. Con  esto se minimiza aunque no se evita el problema.
> 
> ...




Vaya presentación te has marcado  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Bien...bienvenido al foro.  :Wink:  :Smile: 

Que nivel maribel...que está adquiriendo este foro  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Luján

Chapó a lo que has comentado, Elvar.

Me quito el sombrero. Es lo que siempre he defendido. Desaladoras sí, pero sabiendo gestionar la salmuera.

----------


## No Registrado

Muchas gracias a todos.

Este parrafo salió de una conversación de café entre ingenieros, viendo posibles soluciones. El hecho de que la conversación derivara a que TODOS los políticos son unos mangantes y que además toman decisiones de temas que no conocen... igual no viene al caso.

Otro tema muy interesante en el que nos atascamos fue el del tamaño idóneo de una desaladora. Vamos a poner un ejemplo:

- Supongamos un pueblo costero que necesita una cantidad de agua de 100 (la unidad la que querais, da igual) al día.
-Para simplificar vamos a creernos que no tiene estacionalidad el consumo ni hay variaciones demográficas importantes. Así la única variable es el agua disponible, que ya me parece mucha variable.

¿De que tamaño montamos la desaladora?

Si es pequeña, de 10 unidades/día va a estar mucho tiempo funcionando y se va a rentabilizar rápido, pero si hay un fuerte incremento de la demanda o si existe una fuerte sequía es insuficiente.

Si fuese grande, de 80 unidades/día se va a poder hacer frente a épocas de escasez pero cada vez que llueva, ¿qué haces? Paras la planta? Despides a los trabajoadores? sigues consumiendo un agua muy cara pese a ver correr por los ríos un agua casi gratis, en comparación?

Si a esto le sumas el que hay sitios como Benidorm (yo soy de la misma comarca) donde la población estival es varias veces la invernal, sitios donde ha habido un fuerte incremento demográfico en los últimos años ¿Que hacemos? ¿De qué tamaño montamos la planta desaladora?

No es un tema baladí puesto que hablamos de  y al final esto es muy importante a la hora de realizar cualquier infraestructura.

----------


## Elvar

:Embarrassment:  Este último mensaje es mío... que se me ha olvidado iniciar sesión, ¡...vaya!

Bueno pues eso que ...* ¡EL TAMAÑO SÍ IMPORTA!*

----------


## Matraco

^^ ¿Qué tal 50 unidades/día para mezclar el agua al 50% con el agua "ordinaria" rebajando el precio eincrementando la disponibilidad de las reservas naturales y si hay estacionalidad día/noche, verano/invierno se almacena el agua en reservorios capaces de absorver las irregularidades?

----------

